# Eastern Shore National Wildlife Refuge Report (Across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunne



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sunday 15th October, I caught a nice speckled trout about 3 lbs on a minnow. About 2 minutes later, I caught a flounder just over the limit also on minnows. That was the highlight of the day. This was during outgoing tide. I couldn't stand in one spot since I forgot my anchor. A boater told me a hot speckled trout spot, but could not stay at that spot. Also caught a lot of small sea bass, a few roundheads (sea mullets), smaller flounders and smaller speckled trout.

Yesterday, I caught a nice flounder about 19 inches. I also caught the largest round head I ever caught. That was the highlight of the day. Also caught one other round head, one small speckled trout (not legal) and plenty of small sea bass. Interestingly, both roundheads were caught on minnows which was the first time I've caught them on minnows. Couple of smaller flounders (under limit) also caught. I also had a big fish that got off. I don't know what it was since I never saw it. I've been fishing a long time and I know it was a good fish most likely a flounder (not like sting ray or shark).

Best fishing seems to be the first couple of hours of the outgoing tide thus far. Low tide and high tide attracts a lot of crabs to bait.

I had a mishap yesterday. I caught a crab and was going to use it for bait. This crab was very smart and since I was so focused especially after catching a nice flounder, I forgot about him. Somehow he managed to get caught in my inflatable SeaEagle and his sharp side punctured the kayak. I had to do a on the spot repair and reinflate on the boat (kit provided) on Raccoon Island. But during my relaunch, one of my rod fell in. I lost it in the current. It was a Shimano Catala bait caster/Shimano rod that I rarely use. I tried finding it for about 30 minutes, but gave up. First one I've lost in years so no big deal. I have plenty others so I couldn't beat myself up. Besides, I also found a rod and reel (reeled in) on the CBBT pier some years ago which was a Penn/Ugly Stick combo that I still use. So it's even.

I've been a soccer dad during Saturdays so don't have a lot of time fishing, but the last several weeks have been a blast on the Eastern Shore National Wildlife refuge. I haven't caught huge quantities of fish, but gotten a good mix with small striper, puppy drum, speckled trout and flounder. I like the Easern Shore because it is so quite and isolated. I understand the speckled trout fishing this year there has been the best in years sort of like a couple of years ago when a lot of folks were catching citation spot. Couple years ago (not on kayak), I've caught well over 50 in about 2 hours all about 13.5 inches (just under limit of 14 inches) so these guys must have grown.

I'm going to buy either a Hobie Outback or a Tarpon 14. Kayak fishing has been a blast and even with my inflatable, I've had a lot of fun and learned a lot too (don't stand up to take a leak, don't forget the anchor, pay attention to your rods, etc.). Of course I also play it safe so I've been slowly increasing my range as I get more experience. I suspect it will be much better with a Hobie or a Tarpon.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

I copied this from a post on another board (posted 10-23)

Lou


"My nieghbor is selling his Tarpon 140. Asking price is $700.00 which includes boat, paddle, and any assesories he has for it. The color is camo and I think it has only been used a few times. He dose not check the forum regularly, so call 558-7604 in the evenings and ask for John if your interested."


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I understand the Tarpon is a good yak. Seems like quite a few folks are selling their Tarpons, however.

I ended up getting the Hobie Outback. This is what I really what I wanted and I'm happy with the decision.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats on the new Yak! 
Man you didn't play around you got the Cadilac of yaks. 
Looking forwad to some fishing reports and how you like the yak.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

bbcroaker said:


> Congrats on the new Yak!
> Man you didn't play around you got the Cadilac of yaks.
> Looking forwad to some fishing reports and how you like the yak.



Went Saturday and had an amazing day. I got one real nice speck and over 20 stripers. Only 2 stripers were keepers. I was using pretty light gear so all the fish were fun to catch. All were caught on 1/2 ounce white bucktail with red trim.

The first fish was a speck which was caught while trolling on the bucktail within a minute of exiting the creek to the main inlet.

My intention was to get to the last bridge called the Fisherman's inlet bridge where there are tons of specks in very shallow water. The speck fishing has been one of the best in years this year. However, while having my line out to get there, I was getting hit left and right. Most were undersized stripers, but I was using pretty light gear so they were fun. I never made it to the bridge.

Hobie is nice, but I need to go back to the drawing board for my outrigger that I made. The ram ball slips and I still can't stand on the Hobie. I need to use a file to get more into the Ram's metal. On my way back, I was going against wind and current again and had no problems.


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you post on the TKAA board? I am Trevor over there. I have fished a few times up there and love it.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

No I haven't. I read about TKAA on the most recent Chesapeake Angler Magazine. I think I'll check it out.


----------



## jaysonyak (Nov 15, 2006)

I am from a little further north on delmarva, I was wondering where you launch to fish here. headed down that way on saturday morning, thanks in advance, Jayson


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

jaysonyak said:


> I am from a little further north on delmarva, I was wondering where you launch to fish here. headed down that way on saturday morning, thanks in advance, Jayson


If you are coming from the Eastern Shore side, then you need to go all the way down right before the 12$ toll. There is a museum (the exit is right front of the Sunset Hotel) called Eastern Shore Wildlife Refuge. Pass the museum and take a right and you are in the refuge. Head towards the tower and the gravel road to the kayak launch site.

If you can't find, just ask the museum personnel.

If you are coming from the main land, then you need to pay $12 and go all the way to the end of the Ches. Bay Bridge Tunnel.

This is the best speckled trout fishing season in years and if you go towards the Fishermens inlet bridge. Fish the shallow waters in front of the bridge. You'll see some boaters there if the weather is right. Do what they do.


----------

